# 9 days late, negative test, brown spotting



## rustyswife828

Hi girls!!! Wow it's been a LOOOOONG time since I've been on here! Well gonna give you the start of everything. Me and my OH had just celebrated our 5th year anniversary Friday. For the past 2 years I've been off of birth control and we had a pretty good sex life up until the last 8 months. My husband had severely low sex drive and we just thought it was something wrong. So my husband got an appointment with a family doctor. Two days later the nurse called and stated that he's got low vitamin D and they sent him a prescription. Well ever since he's been taking the vitamin once a week, his drive is really really high!! Well I've never been late for a period for almost a year and a half and my cycles usually run between 28-32 days. Well today I'm 9 days late and for 4 days I had very light brown spots on my panty liner and after that nothing. I took a test when I was 7 days late and it was a :bfn:.. Do you think that could've been implantation bleeding? I've had some nauseous/queasy spells, fatigue, acne breakouts and some cramps/twinges in my upper stomach. How early can I test again? My husband is soo excited so I don't want the risk to get a :bfn: again!! Any suggestions?


----------



## 2013myyear

I'd defo take anything test Hun 
Best of luck xxxxx


----------



## rustyswife828

Thanks 2013myyear!!!! Gonna test on Thursday morning!!!


----------



## 2013myyear

Best of luck will be thinking if you xxx


----------



## rustyswife828

Thanks girl!!! This ain't never happened!!! So just taking it easy until Thursday morning!! What kind of test do you recommend? My sister n law told me the digital ones are good!!


----------



## 2013myyear

I always do a cheaper brand to start then if I'm getting BFPs or faint BFPs I get a digi but that's just me lol xxx I can sometimes do up to 6 each cycle because I just want to see a BFP deprate I know xx


----------



## rustyswife828

Aww! LOL! Well there's nothing wrong of seeing that positive!!! I really don't wanna take alot of tests! I took one Friday morning and it was :bfn: and my husband was like I don't like this!! So I think I'm just gonna sneak one in on Thursday morning.. :dance: When are you testing?


----------



## 2013myyear

I'm in final stages of my 5th MC at the minute :-( will be back to TTC soon as this is over though xx


----------



## sprite30

rustyswife, let me know how if goes for you. if your spotting continues, stops or what happens? I starting spotting approx 8dpo and am still spotting today 4 days later with all BFNs and no AF yet.


----------



## rustyswife828

K I'll keep ya updated!! I just had very light brown spotting on liner for up to 4 days and it completely stopped! So I'm thinking it was implantation bleeding cause I had a :bfn: a day after I stopped spotting so gonna test probably tomorrow morning!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## 2013myyear

Hope you get your :bfp: Hun xx


----------



## rustyswife828

sprite30 said:


> rustyswife, let me know how if goes for you. if your spotting continues, stops or what happens? I starting spotting approx 8dpo and am still spotting today 4 days later with all BFNs and no AF yet.

Oh my goodness!! Your 5th one!! God bless you!!!! I'm so sorry for your loss :hug:


----------



## rustyswife828

Oops sorry meant for 2013myyear ^


----------



## 2013myyear

How's it going Hun? Xxxx any updates? Xxx


----------



## rustyswife828

2013myyear said:


> Hope you get your :bfp: Hun xx

Thanks girl!!! No more spotting :dance: Gonna probably test tonight & in the morning!!! Hoping for a :bfp:!!!! I hope you get yours again and a healthy pregnancy!!! Even though I haven't got my :bfp: I'm still taking it easy and precautions just incase!!! :dust: to you girl!


----------



## 2013myyear

Well I'm thinking of you Hun and. I look forward to see a positive update  :bfp: :happydance: xxxx


----------



## rustyswife828

Testing tonight!!! Everybody is soo stinking excited!!! :dance:


----------



## 2013myyear

What time is it there? Lol xxxx


----------



## rustyswife828

2013myyear said:


> Well I'm thinking of you Hun and. I look forward to see a positive update  :bfp: :happydance: xxxx

Thanks girl!!!! Me too!! It's been 5 years so we're getting older so its time!!! I'll keep you updated!!!! Hope you get a little :bfp: too!!!! :hugs:


----------



## rustyswife828

Well it's almost 12 noon over here so here in about 8 hours I'll take the test!!! :)


----------



## 2013myyear

I'm sure ill still be about I don't sleep at the minute very well so ill be happily stalking this for news lol! Xxx


----------



## rustyswife828

Aww!!! Yay!!! I need someone else to share the news!!!! Ahhhh! So excited and nervous all at the same time!!! Never been 10 days late and just have very light brown spotting then nothing!! :dance:


----------



## 2013myyear

I'm excited for you lol!! Xxx  
Wishing and praying for your :bfp: xxx


----------



## rustyswife828

Thanks girl!! I'll keep you posted and a pic!!!!


----------



## 2013myyear

Can't wait  xxx


----------



## rustyswife828

Me neither!!!! Wanna test tonight!!! LOL! Or do you think in the morning would be better?? Trying to be patient.. :shrug:


----------



## 2013myyear

I think to be honest it's whatever you feel I can never wait and test in evenings lol! Xxx


----------



## rustyswife828

LOL... Hmmm.. Well I may take one tonight and just not pee for a least 4 hours and if its a :bfn: I'll test in the morning!!! :dance:


----------



## 2013myyear

Lol sounds like a plan to me  xxx


----------



## 2013myyear

Any news Hun? Xxx


----------



## rustyswife828

Well I took a test this morning and this is what it looked like..
https://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b521/curlyblues8287/2D0EEBB1-3E09-4BA0-923D-8CDB8422E278-2397-000002176BE473A9_zps51477b26.jpg
https://i1290.photobucket.com/albums/b521/curlyblues8287/CCE85043-62B6-41AB-B970-41B8380EF34B-2397-00000193B47F286A_zps338ae3e9.jpg

I posted a different thread about these pic and they said they see something... :confused: I showed some of my friends and they said they see it and I showed a girl at work that was pregnant and she said there's definitely a line but just to retest in the next few days or so


----------



## 2013myyear

I see something Hun little but there xxx
Fingers crossed :hug: xxxxx


----------



## rustyswife828

Thanks! I do tooo! Not trying to get my hopes up though until I see a darker line!!! :dance::dance:


----------



## sprite30

Any upday rustys wife? Im stalking your thread now


----------



## sprite30

Nevermind I see your update on another thread. I would def ask for betas at the point. Good luck


----------



## kimber.22

Did you ever find out if you were pregnant?
Im experiencing the same as you were!! I realize this is an old post but saw you were online.


----------



## DonnaM383

I'm having the exact same symptoms as you, I am now 8 days late and today got brown spotting but nothing else and my boobs are so sore. My cycle is always 28 days. Did you find out if you were pregnant?


----------

